# E-rep history



## Stitch (Jun 30, 2007)

Why can you only see the last five pieces in your Control Panel, but if you view your profile externally, you can see like 8 or 10 pieces? Seems odd that everyone else has easier access to your own history than you do. 

Is it possible to view a complete history?



Cheers!


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2007)

Just click your own profile and voila, you see more.

You can't see all of it, no.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 30, 2007)

Why not?


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2007)

Because God hates you.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 30, 2007)

I fail to see how that relates to anything. Unless you are suggesting that you are god in which case, is that why you ignore me on MSN?


----------



## Kevan (Jul 1, 2007)

I asked Chris this same thing a couple of weeks ago. 
You got more than I did. I only got "Because."


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2007)

"Because god hates you, Kevan." 

Short version: I could code it, but it'd take quite a bit of work and with my current schedule (and the fact that I don't really give a shit  ) it's just not something I'm going to do.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2007)

If you could do it sometime that would be cool because as it is now the rep you can see gives a really bad perspective on the rep someone has received, I think mine all thanked-post which doesn't say anything about anything.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2007)

I think you guys bitch too much about eRep.


----------



## Scott (Jul 1, 2007)

We need to focus on more important updates to the site.


Like a lefty forum.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 1, 2007)

^ You already had your chance at that didn't you?


----------



## Scott (Jul 1, 2007)

Apparently


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 1, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> If you could do it sometime that would be cool because as it is now the rep you can see gives a really bad perspective on the rep someone has received, I think mine all thanked-post which doesn't say anything about anything.



The easiest way would be to change the "thanked post" thing so that when you thank someone a dialogue box pops up, exactly the same as when you give rep, but without the positive/negative option, and after you give rep it puts your username in the "thanked by" part of the thread, just like it does now. Or, it could be changed so that you can click on every "thanked post" in your rep and it'll link to the thread in question. 

Better still, we could all stop paying so much attention, heh.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 1, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Better still, we could all stop paying so much attention, heh.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2007)

You will now see the last 25 reputation comments.

The thanked post setup isn't going to change.


----------

